# Happy the poser, some old ones and some new ones



## m.punja (Aug 31, 2007)

This guy is the biggest poser when the cam is out so I thought I'd share some new pics of Happy the saltie:lol: Along with some of my old favourites
Some are a bit blury as they were taken from a camera phone
It's because of this big smile he is called Happy





Another big grin from Happy




Him going for a swim (if he is a him )




When ever I see this next pic I think...super croc!:lol:




And good old seductive Happy with his charming look. This is ambush trick you see, along comes and unsuspecting female and thinks 'oooo, he wants a kiss'




I'll post some pics of the set up later. Enjoy!


----------



## deebo (Aug 31, 2007)

awesome pics, but do u own anything that doesn't have the potential to kill you?!?!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 31, 2007)

hahahaha the last pic is so cute


----------



## m.punja (Aug 31, 2007)

David Evans said:


> awesome pics, but do u own anything that doesn't have the potential to kill you?!?!


 
lol :lol: I got a pair of childreni and a pair of coastals and a german shepard....but he is a decent sized dog so if he wanted to i guess he could be a potential killer I loned my Childreni out to a mate to breed this winter. So there was a little while before the coastals came in that the lest deadly animal I owned (other then the dog) would have probably been the croc, or maybe the RBBS, not sure which of the two I'd rather have a fight with. Guess croc's have bigger kills counts but this bloke is only about a meter.


----------



## Ranch Hand (Aug 31, 2007)

Great looking croc, can' t wait to see the set up photos.


----------



## Bryony (Aug 31, 2007)

Awwwww so cute!
That first pic looks like he is plotting something......


----------



## hornet (Aug 31, 2007)

awsome lookin croc mate. What size tank is he in at 1m? how old?


----------



## m.punja (Aug 31, 2007)

age unknown. tank 8ftx2ft, a it's getting too small for him at the moment so im moving into my new place and once im there i'm going to put together a bigger tank, nearly got all the bits and peices for it just got to have to space to put it all together


----------



## planks (Aug 31, 2007)

got any full enclosure pics?


----------



## kelly (Aug 31, 2007)

Aww you know all the ladies love Happy 
He's looking quite handsome in that first picture
I'd be game enough to kiss him


----------



## m.punja (Aug 31, 2007)

I bet you wound Kell. I'll be posting some later planks


----------



## kelly (Aug 31, 2007)

you bet I 'wound'? 
Was that a pun intended :lol:?


----------



## m.punja (Aug 31, 2007)

If you ever want to give him a kiss feel free, just warn me so i can have the digi ready


----------



## kelly (Aug 31, 2007)

You know it's going to happen in February


----------



## eladidare (Aug 31, 2007)

mad crocs punja!


----------



## m.punja (Aug 31, 2007)

can't wait kell. I can imagine a great pic of happy with a mouthfull of jen and your heads and you two happily smiling and waving at the camera. Thanks dare


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 31, 2007)

erm
that's my croc, not yours =p
-Jen =)


----------



## Niomi (Aug 31, 2007)

Love the last photo he looks so evil!!


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 31, 2007)

NOT evil, sexy!


----------



## krusty (Aug 31, 2007)

thats so cool,great pics.


----------



## kandi (Aug 31, 2007)

i think it is great u own something so Like WOW but what in the hell posessed u to have a salty, is it male or female? females r pretty males r butt ugly!


----------



## kandi (Aug 31, 2007)

ok happy is a male nasty and ugly , each to there own , great pics cheers debbie


----------



## kelly (Aug 31, 2007)

kandi, Happy is 100 times better looking (and probably smarter) than you 


Oh & I bet he could construct a sentence better than you as well!


----------



## m.punja (Aug 31, 2007)

saltie was available, ill be getting a freshie soon and he is great, if he is a he, he might be a she


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 31, 2007)

Great shots mate


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 31, 2007)

um kandi that's my happy you're talking about, and i dont take kindly to those kind of insults


----------



## kandi (Aug 31, 2007)

i myself would prefer a freshie, salties r a problem in far nth qld and cause quite a contraversy. i'll give it to u r a an original. cheers debbie


----------



## kelly (Aug 31, 2007)

kandi just sent me an abusive PM


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 31, 2007)

that's not very nice =(, she's ruined Happy's thread with bad feelings =(


----------



## bredli84 (Aug 31, 2007)

, i just feel like smiling back.
super cute croc, i love looking at the pics even though i would never get one :shock:


----------



## natrix (Aug 31, 2007)

kelly said:


> kandi just sent me an abusive PM


 
Surprise , surprise.


----------



## Kratos (Sep 1, 2007)

Mad pics, what size enclosure will you be building him punja? and has it ever bitten you?

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Aslan (Sep 1, 2007)

kelly said:


> kandi just sent me an abusive PM


 
Was the sentence constructed correctly? I re-read those posts about four times and am still unsure what they meant...


----------



## kelly (Sep 1, 2007)

Aslan said:


> Was the sentence constructed correctly? I re-read those posts about four times and am still unsure what they meant...



:lol::lol: I think you already know the answer to that question!!


----------



## JJS. (Sep 2, 2007)

Why did this topic turn boring....


----------



## skunk (Sep 2, 2007)

my...what large teeth u have there happy........... :shock:


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 2, 2007)

i want a freshie  can you have them in QLD??


----------



## m.punja (Sep 2, 2007)

only as a demonstrator herpsrule. This should get things going again, this guy is new and needs a name


----------



## m.punja (Sep 2, 2007)

any name idea's, i'd call it blossom but i think it's a dude


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 2, 2007)

never smile at a crocodile... i'm in love with him m.punja, very charming.


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 2, 2007)

great photos


----------



## kelly (Sep 3, 2007)

Awww your new one is super cute!

Personally, I think you should name it Kelly


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 3, 2007)

No should definitely name is Jen =D


----------



## kelly (Sep 3, 2007)

um...


JENELLY?!?!?!


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 3, 2007)

actually call it JENELLY =D


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 3, 2007)

jinx yay JENELLY


----------



## hornet (Sep 3, 2007)

call it.....Hornet!!!


----------



## Snow1369 (Sep 3, 2007)

Call it Snow!  or somthing of similar, maybe even Gregory


----------



## Lozza (Sep 3, 2007)

Happy is great  
I love the "seductive Happy" shot, he looks hot LOL

that baby freshie is sooo cute  call it Chopper


----------



## m.punja (Sep 3, 2007)

Chopper is good, but he might start chopping then  Besides, my housemate's DP is chopper. Like gregory and hornet.....and jenelly too i supose


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 3, 2007)

i vote jenelly =D


----------



## lizard_lover (Sep 3, 2007)

call it kippy


----------



## Clairebear (Sep 3, 2007)

Call it Xander, that's my water pythons name and i think it's the best name ever.

OR my other most favourite name is Varekai (after Cirque du Soliel's latest show). It's a trippy name one of my Storr's is Varekai!


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 3, 2007)

erm Varekai means "Wherever" in english....i'm assuming your storr's gets around =p


----------



## kandi (Sep 3, 2007)

that croc is so cute and if he is a dude he is definately eye CANDY


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Sep 3, 2007)

David Evans said:


> awesome pics, but do u own anything that doesn't have the potential to kill you?!?!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Clairebear (Sep 4, 2007)

Cool i never knew Varekai meant that in english! hahaha i thought it was a make believe world! He actually is very acrobatic (assuming it's a he) so he's more like on of those flexible circus folk! Poor boy didn't get a choice in his name! He probably is so grumpy because of what his name implies!


----------

